# RM Element TSC



## xcrider (14. September 2004)

Hi!

Ich brauch unbedingt Hilfe bei meiner Entscheidung.
Ich hab mir aus den USA ein Element TSC Rahmen für 1100 Euro importiert. Die hatten das Teil dort extrem reduziert. Eigentlich stand dort es ein 2003 Frame ist.
Nun ja, jetzt hab ich es vor mir liegen und es ist doch ein 2004. Soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder ärgern?

Das 2004er hat ja diverse Änderungen erfahren: 
Industrielager, anderer Hinterbau und 100mm Federweg.
Und der Lack soll auch besser sein.

Aber eben, da ich eigentlich ein leichtes Fully aufbauen wollte und der 2004 er Rahmen ja 200-300 gr. mehr wiegen soll, weiss ich nicht ob ich mir nun doch lieber einen 2003er Rahmen zulegen und den 2004er verkaufen soll..

Ich bin hin und her gerissen.
Was meint ihr, was sill ich machen?
Ich denke RM hat sich ja bei der Änderung auch was gedacht, sonst hätten die das Mehrgewicht nicht in Kauf genommen, oder lieg ich da falsch? 

Und noch ne Frage: Mir ist aufgefallen das nur das Unterrohr aus Easston Scandium ist. Ober und Sattelrohr sind aus 7005er Alu. War das beim "alten" auch so?


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2004)

Hallo!
Ich kann ein 2003er TSC und ein 2004er Element 70 vergleichen: Der neue Hinterbau ist eindeutig besser. Ist fast ein neues Rad, kann wesentlich softer abgestimmt werden ohne zu wippen. Negativ ist halt die Gewichtszunahme. Das 2000er wog halt noch 2100gr., das 2003er schon 2360gr. und das 2004er ist noch schwerer (Ich dachte aber nur 100gr.?) . Da wird ein Gesamtgewicht unter 11 kg. (mit Scheibe!) schon echt schwer.
Ist auch 2004 ein klasse Bike, aber das  2005er hat nicht umsonst einen neuen (Carbon-)Hinterbau und nur 80mm Federweg 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (14. September 2004)

Hi Robert

Ja, eben das 2005er wiegt also auch wieder weniger. 2,38kg  
Das mit dem Carbon ist ja irgendwie ja noch nachvollziehbar. Aber wieso jetzt wieder "nur" 80mm Federweg. 

Aber wenn Du sagt, dass das 2004er besser im Fahrverhalten ist wie das 2003 dann haben die 100 oder 200gr. mehr ja auch ein Sinn. Gott sei Dank!
Scheibenbremsen werd ich nicht montieren. Lieber Avid ti Felgenbremsen, eben auch wegen dem Gewicht. Ich will unbedingt 9,9 kg schaffen.   

Komisch jahrelang bauen die den Rahmen mehr oder weniger unverändert und nun jedes Jahr was anderes.  

Dummerweise brauch ich auch noch 18 Zoll. Damit wird es unmöglich einen neuen 2003er Rahmen zu bekommen.


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2004)

Hallo!
Ich hab auch 18"  9,9 Kg wird allerdings schon schwierig, da mußt du schon echt Kohle in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Phil Claus (15. September 2004)

Hi guys,

die exakten Gewichtsangaben der Element TSc Frames in 18" sind:
2003/2,31kg
2004/2,49kg
2005/2,38kg​
Falls Ihr die Montage von V-brakes vorgesehen habt, fällt das 2005 TSc aus Eurer Auswahl, da die 2005er Frames nur "disc-only" erhältlich sind.

Der 2004 Frameset ist schwerer, fährt sich aber, wie mir des öfteren bestätigt wurde "sweeter" als das Vorgänger Modell.

Warum nur 80mm beim 2005 Element TSc. Unser Research ergab, das die Hauptgruppe der Nutzer XC-Racer sind, welche auf den Federweg zugunsten von Gewichtsreduzierung gerne verzihten, deshalb only 80mm travel auf dem TSc.


----------



## hayes12 (15. September 2004)

Gelten die Gewichtsangaben für den Rahmen oder für Rahmen inklusiv Dämper?

Danke


----------



## Principia (15. September 2004)

incl. dämpfer.....

schade. das der carbonhinterbau erst jetzt kommt. an meinem instinct hätte er bestimmt auch ne gute figur gemacht


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2004)

Ist zwar OT....

Das mit den Carbonhinterbau hätte es mal 2003 geben sollen. 2003 war der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem "normalen" Element und dem TSC in 18" ca. 90 Gr.   Und dafür hab ich mehr Geld ausgegeben und den deutlich schlechteren Lack


----------



## Phil Claus (15. September 2004)

Hi Hayes12,

Gewichtsangaben immer inklusive Dämpfer.


----------



## xcrider (15. September 2004)

Hi Phil
Thanks!  

Wie das mit den Rahmenrohren ist, würd mich nun aber doch noch interessieren. Hat sich da was verändert, rein vom Material? Ist nur das untere Rohr Scandium?

_....Hauptgruppe der Nutzer XC-Racer sind, welche auf den Federweg zugunsten von Gewichtsreduzierung gerne verzihten, deshalb only 80mm travel auf dem TSc_
Eben!!! So seh ich das auch!
Aber egal, ich werd mein 2004er Rahmen nun doch behalten. Wenn sich es tatsächlich besser fahren lässt, dann kann man die paar Gramm auch verkraften. Mal schauen ob ich das Rad auf 9,9 kg bekomme. Ist ne Herausforderung, aber rein theoretisch möglich.  
Und das mit der Menge Kohle..... Hab ja schliesslich beim Rahmen ne Menge gespart.

Werd mal ein paar Fotos posten, wenn es fertig ist. Und natürlich ne Liste mit den ganzen Parts.


----------



## Principia (15. September 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen ob ich das Rad auf 9,9 kg bekomme. Ist ne Herausforderung, aber rein theoretisch möglich.
> ....


sogar recht einfach möglich 
hab mein instinct auch auf 9.8 bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (15. September 2004)

@Principia
Schön zu hören!!!   
Haste mal ne Teileliste?


----------



## Principia (15. September 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=91531
irgendwo auf der letzten seite geistert eine aktuelle liste rum


----------



## xcrider (15. September 2004)

Man dankt


----------



## xcrider (15. September 2004)

@principia
Wenn ich die Liste so vergleiche, dann passt das ziemlich.
Die Tune Teile und die Conti Reifen hab ich auch.  
Nur eben die Laufräder von Tune fehlen noch.
Bist Du mit den Naben einigermaßen zufrieden?


----------



## Phil Claus (15. September 2004)

Hi xcrider,

die Scandiumlegierung befindet sich in dem Element TSc Frame nur in der Downtube, da Scandium bei Nachbearbeitung, d.h. Erhitzung seine Charakteristik verliert. Beim Vertex TSc (kein nachträgliches Welding aufgrund des 3D Links vorhanden) ist Toptube, Downtube und Seattube in Scandium.


----------



## Principia (15. September 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du mit den Naben einigermaßen zufrieden?


2,5 jahre -- ca. 6000km und einen lagerwechsel vorne. sonst keine probleme...
lagerwechsel hat mich 5 gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> @principia
> Nur eben die Laufräder von Tune fehlen noch.
> Bist Du mit den Naben einigermaßen zufrieden?


Au meiner Erfahrung sind die Hügi 240(S) kaum schwerer aber deutlich stabiler und vor allen Dingen besser gedichtet.....


----------



## xcrider (15. September 2004)

@Phil  
Danke!

@Principia
Na dann werd ich doch zuschlagen. Eben, das mit den Lagerwechseln hab ich auch schon gehört. Aber alle 2,5 Jahre kann man 5Euro verkraften.   

@Catsoft
Die Hügi hab ich auch schon ins Visier genommen. Aber als ich die im Freilauf hörte...      Die sind mir zu laut.


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> @Phil
> Danke!
> 
> @Principia
> ...



Hallo!
Mir sind bei Schlammschlachten (St. Wendel, Willingen) die vorderen Lager regelmäßig gestorben. Jetzt hab ich Hügis und es ist Ruhe  

Der Freilauf ist doch den meisten mitlerweile viel zu leise   nee im Ernst: Die Teile sollten relativ leise sein, zumindest wenn sie gut gefettet sind!


----------



## Marc T. (15. September 2004)

HI,

sagt mal ihr macht euch nicht ernsthaft Gedanken um 300gr mehr oder weniger? Ok ich komme aus der Freeride Fraktion aber Jungs, bei der nächsten Tour ein Riegel weniger im Rucksack und ihr habts wieder ausgeglichen.

Nicht so viel Denken-mehr biken!   

Marc


----------



## xcrider (15. September 2004)

@Catsoft
Hab die nur mal bei jemanden gehört. Dann hatte er sie nicht richtig gefettet. Muss das nochmal wo anderst hören.  

Ach ja, Schlammschlachten  
Mach ich aber nicht. Bin mehr so der "trockene Waldweg mit Wurzeln Fahrer".  

@Marc T.
Hast irgendwo schon recht. Aber so sind halt die Leichtbau-Fetischisten.


----------

